# Gràcies DE



## Dixie!

Hola amics,

Avui parlant amb un noi alemany m'ha dit "gràcies de..." i jo l'he corregit dient-li que la forma correcta és "gràcies per". Però ell m'ha dit que un amic seu, doctor en Filologia Catalana, li va dir que "gràcies de" també és correcte.

M'ha descol·locat totalment! Què en sabeu? És correcte? A mi em sona molt i molt malament però clar cal tenir en compte que mai ho havia sentit i per això li he dit de seguida que no era correcte.


----------



## betulina

Jo estic igual que tu, Dixie! No ho he sentit mai, "gràcies de", i no ho sé trobar enlloc...


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Em surt una dubte. No és podria dir "gràcies de cor" (gracias de corazón) o "gràcies de veritat" (gracias de verdad) com en castellà?

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> Em surt una dubte. No és podria dir "gràcies de cor" (gracias de corazón) o "gràcies de veritat" (gracias de verdad) com en castellà?
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Jo estic igual que vosaltres. 

Antpax, jo he sentint "gràcies, de tot cor" però el que més es fa servir es "gràcies" o "moltes gràcies". 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Mei said:


> Jo estic igual que vosaltres.
> 
> Antpax, jo he sentint "gràcies, de tot cor" però el que més es fa servir es "gràcies" o "moltes gràcies".
> 
> Salut!
> 
> Mei


 
Moltes gràcies Mei (de tot cor ).

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Sí, sí, Antpax, així sí que és amb "de", com diu la Mei, però el que m'imagino que vol dir la Dixie és, per exemple, "gràcies *de* venir" en lloc de "gràcies *per* venir". És realmente curiós... a mi em sona italià, perquè en italià és així, però en català... En tot cas, molt i molt formal o... no ho sé, arcaic? No ho sé...


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Sí, sí, Antpax, així sí que és amb "de", com diu la Mei, però el que m'imagino que vol dir la Dixie és, per exemple, "gràcies *de* venir" en lloc de "gràcies *per* venir". És realmente curiós... a mi em sona italià, perquè en italià és així, però en català... En tot cas, molt i molt formal o... no ho sé, arcaic? No ho sé...


 
Hola Betu,

Gràcies a tu també . He fet una petita cerca en google i tots el resultats son "gràcies de cor", "gràcies de nou", "gràcies de veritat" i coses aixì.

Ant


----------



## ernest_

Si agafes l'expressió "sort en tenim de ..." per exemple, "sort del paraigües", doncs jo crec que es pot substituir "sort" per "gràcies" en aquests casos: gràcies del paraigües. Ara no n'estic segur del tot.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Sí, sí, Antpax, així sí que és amb "de", com diu la Mei, però el que m'imagino que vol dir la Dixie és, per exemple, "gràcies *de* venir" en lloc de "gràcies *per* venir". És realmente curiós... a mi em sona italià, perquè en italià és així, però en català... En tot cas, molt i molt formal o... no ho sé, arcaic? No ho sé...


 
Jo he pensat el mateix en llegir el post inicial de la Dixie! Serà qüestió de fer una mica d'investigació.

L'altre dia parlàvem de "venir de + infinitiu". Jo us he de comentar que llegint el mestre Pla, conegut per la seva prosa cristal·lina i planera, m'he trobat amb girs, expressions i maneres de dir que en principi m'han semblat italianismes (l'homenot era un enamorat d'Itàlia) però després m'he plantejat si potser són formes genuïnes del català que la gent ha deixat de fer servir.

No sé si a vosaltres "fer una fi X" (per exemple), per descriure un tipus de mort, us sona de cada dia. A mi no, a mi em sona molt italià; en canvi, Pla pot dir perfectament (El Sr. X va fer una fi molt tràgica).

A veure si algú ens pot dir res d'aquest "gràcies de".


----------



## xupxup

Doncs a mi "gràcies de" em sembla ben correcta. Segur que faig servir "gràcies per" més sovint, i em sona estrany dir "gràcies de venir", però si plou i em deixen un paraigües podria dir "gràcies del paraigües!" i sobretot quan li expliqués a algú diria "es va posar a ploure i encara gràcies del paraigües que em van deixar" (i en aquest cas no _pel paraigües_)
El que sí que faig servir segur és "fer una fi" o "fer la fi" o "fer fi" per dir morir o acabar una cosa. Que no és ben català "fer la fi del cagaelàstics"?


----------



## brau

Doncs a mi em sona totalment natural, encara que pel PV ha entrat en desus, sentir coses com "gracies de tot". Les persones de certa edat del meu poble es el que solen dir.


----------



## Dixie!

Ernest i xupxup, gràcies per la vostra reflexió perquè m'heu fet veure que en certa manera el meu amic tenia raó!

Brau, així es diu, això de gràcies de? El meu amic em va dir "gràcies de l'ajuda". Això es diria, al teu poble?

Gràcies a tots i totes!


----------



## brau

Dixie! said:


> Ernest i xupxup, gràcies per la vostra reflexió perquè m'heu fet veure que en certa manera el meu amic tenia raó!
> 
> Brau, així es diu, això de gràcies de? El meu amic em va dir "gràcies de l'ajuda". Això es diria, al teu poble?
> 
> Gràcies a tots i totes!



Es mes normal dir "gracies per l'ajuda", pero no crec que em sonara extrany si ho sentira. En el cas (mes comu) de "gracies de tot", si que estic 100% segur que ho he sentit, i mes d'una vegada.

Salut!


----------



## Tige

Estic pensant que el fet de respondre "de res" té sentit amb el "gràcies de"... Si no, es diria "per res", no??


----------



## brau

Tige said:


> Estic pensant que el fet de respondre "de res" té sentit amb el "gràcies de"... Si no, es diria "per res", no??



Bingo. 

PD: Com es que ningu haviem caigut abans?


----------



## ernest_

Tige said:


> Estic pensant que el fet de respondre "de res" té sentit amb el "gràcies de"... Si no, es diria "per res", no??



Definitivament.


----------



## Dixie!

Tige said:


> Estic pensant que el fet de respondre "de res" té sentit amb el "gràcies de"... Si no, es diria "per res", no??



Good point!!! Jo tampoc no sé com no hi havíem caigut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tige said:


> Estic pensant que el fet de respondre "de res" té sentit amb el "gràcies de"... Si no, es diria "per res", no??


 
You're too bright, sister!


----------



## Tige

M'esteu posant tova!! 
Ara només cal que cavil·lem d'on ve el "de res"!


----------



## betulina

M'uneixo a les felicitacions, Tige, molt bona!!  També hi ha el "no hi ha de què", que seria amb la mateixa estructura.


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Tige ha fet una bona apreciació, la vertitat es que té raó, pero és curiós, perquè, al menys en castellà "de nada" (de res) té un matis positiu mentre que "gracias por nada" (gràcies per res?) té un matis negatiu. És diu quan has demanat a algú que hagui una cosa i no t´ha ajudat. És el mateix en català?

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Ostres, avui esteu tots molt fins!! Molt bona, Antpax!  Sí, en català és igual. Això s'haurà d'investigar a fons!


----------

